# Szechwan Chicken Meatloaf



## SierraCook (Mar 23, 2005)

*Szechwan Chicken Meatloaf - TNT*

I have not tried this recipe, but I am buying the ingredients when I go shopping this Friday. I will let everyone know how the recipe turns out. 


Szechwan Chicken Meatloaf


1 teaspoon dark sesame oil
2 tablespoons finely chopped green onions
2 tablespoons finely chopped carrot
2 tablespoons finely chopped celery
1/2 teaspoon minced peeled ginger root
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 cup cooked long-grain rice
1/4 cup diced water chestnuts
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1-2 tablespoons Szechwan hot & spicy sauce
1 pound ground chicken or turkey


Heat oil in small non-stick skillet over medium-high heat. Add green onions, carrots, celery, ginger root and garlic; sauté 2 minutes or until tender. Combine green onion mixture, rice, water chestnuts, soy sauce and Szechwan sauce in large bowl; stir well. Crumble chicken over green onion mixture, and stir until just blended. Preheat over to 350 degrees F. Pack mixture into an 8 x 4-inch loaf pan coated with cooking spray; sprinkle sesame seeds over top of loaf. Back at 350 degrees F for 50 minutes or until meat loaf registers 160 degrees F. Let loaf stand in pan 10 minutes. Remove loaf from pan; cut into 12 slices. Serve with Chinese hot mustard and sweet-and-sour sauce, if desired. Yield: 12 servings.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 23, 2005)

This looks wonderful!!!  Thanks!


----------



## Sara (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeah, it does. It almost makes me think of the filling for dim sum or steamed dumplings...if it was made with pork.

I will have to try this!

Sara


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 24, 2005)

Sierracook, that sounds great.  Ground turkey always needs a lot of help as it is so bland.  I will be waiting for your rating of this.  I always try to keep ground turkey around is it is supposed to be so healthy for us.  I even make turkey sausage, your recipe sounds wonderful and I always have the ingredients on hand.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 24, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> Sierracook, that sounds great. Ground turkey always needs a lot of help as it is so bland. I will be waiting for your rating of this. I always try to keep ground turkey around is it is supposed to be so healthy for us. I even make turkey sausage, your recipe sounds wonderful and I always have the ingredients on hand.


 
I agree about ground turkey.  I try to have it or chicken at least 2-3 times a week.  Have you posted your turkey sausage recipe?  I have always wanted to make sausage.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 25, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> I agree about ground turkey. I try to have it or chicken at least 2-3 times a week. Have you posted your turkey sausage recipe? I have always wanted to make sausage.


 
yes, it is in the chicken-turkey forum, but it was posted a couple of weeks ago, so do a search and it should be there.  One of the greenines could help.  If you do not find it, let me know and I will post it.  Except for the texture, it tastes like REAL sausage.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 28, 2005)

I made this recipe for dinner tonight. It was excellent. Here are the changes that I made to the recipe. I like lots of onion, so I used 1 whole bunch of green onions. More garlic the better, I used 3-4 cloves. The Szechwan sauce I used was called Hot and Spicy Szechuan stir-fry and marinade from San-J. 

I served the meatloaf with hot mustard and Mae Ploy Sweet Chili Sauce. I thought the hot mustard overpowered the flavors of the meatloaf. The sweet chili sauce was good, but I think I prefer the meatloaf without condiments. All the flavors of the meatloaf are good on their own.


----------

